# Grafisk SCP-klient

## klockren

Universitetet har slopat sin FTP av säkerhetsskäl, så nu är det filöverföring med scp som gäller. Men finns det något grafiskt alternativ, liknande winscp, för Linux? Gärna en FTP-klient med inbyggt stöd för scp (fick tipset att gFTP klarar scp, men det verkar inte så?).

----------

## MdaG

Jag tror att gFTP klarar det, men jag har inte lyckats få det att fungera. Jag har också letat efter ett linuxalternativ till winSCP, men har än så länge fått nöja mig med sftp och ssh kommandon via aterm.

----------

## tageiru

gFTP fungerar bra med ssh för mig iallafall, men jag brukar använda gnomes virtuella filsystem för ssh, smidigt att kunna dra och släppa i nautilus, ändra i dokument och spela filmer direkt över ssh-anslutningen  :Smile: 

----------

## Nybben

Har du provat Konqueror? Jag använder det och det fungerar fint.

----------

## klockren

Hmm... är det fish://ssh.server.se som jag ska skriva i Konquerors adressfält? Verkar inte fungera...

----------

## Nybben

Det var ett tag sedan jag använde det men jag har för mig att det är ssh://användare@server du anger som adress.

----------

## Highlands

om jag inte missminner mig helt så går det oxå via Midnight Commander (mc)

"Shell link..." heter valet

----------

## zeb

i konqueror är det

sftp://user@server

eller

fish://user@server

som gäller. sftp är snabbare, men fungerar inte alltid (beror på serverns inställningar). fish använder sig av vanliga kommandon via ssh (cd, cp, etc.);  om man kan logga in via ssh så kan man använda fish.

----------

## Nimo

Prova shfs (http://shfs.sf.net) annars, finns i portage, bara skriv: emerge shfs. Sen kan du komma åt filerna som om de vore en mapp på din egen dator.

----------

## patrix_neo

Denna möjlighet har jag provat på nya gnome 2.10.2 stable och nautilus - networks. Funkade himla bra.

----------

## klockren

Nope, deras server är konstig! Det går bara att ansluta med WinSCP (kör det i wine) samt SSH- och SCP-kommandona. Har lyckats att ansluta perfekt till andra ssh-siter med konqueror och gftp, men jag får bara nekad anslutning till universitetet...

----------

